# 10 Things We Don't Know About You



## lmw80

I'll go first:

1. I am only four feet, nine and a half inches tall (and yes, that half is very important! )
2. I love cats 
3. I currently have four fish tanks with plans for at least two more, and I know I still won't think I have enough  
4. I am a certified SCUBA diver since I was 15 (25 now)
5. I was a gymnast for 8 years and a tap dancer for 6 
6. I love reading and writing poetry 
7. I have to wear a medic-alert bracelet cause I am allergic to 3 medicines 
8. I have panic attack disorder 
9. I once crashed into a parked car 
10. I can't see over the wheel and/or hood of most sports cars

ok, let's hear about you!


----------



## wasabi

*1. I am 5'1".*

*2. I have panic disorder.*

*3. I almost died 15 years ago when our car flipped over on the freeway.*

*4. I hate to cook, but love to eat.*

*5. I am 1/2 Puerto Rican, 1/2 Filipino*

*6. I touched my first computer 3 years ago and haven't let go since. All my computers are and were Apples.*

*7. I have two children, Eddie, my eldest is 39 and lives at home with me. He is mentally challenged. My baby girl, Gina, is a flight attendent for Aloha Airlines and she is 37 years old. Her son, my only grandchild is 17 and will be graduating in June.*

*8. I love to read, fish and surf the net.*

*9. I have a wonderful and loving husband and we will be celebrating 25 years of marriage April 18th and I have the cutest chihuahua alive.*

*10. I look forward to comming to visit with you all everyday!*


----------



## DampCharcoal

Oh, what the h*ll!

1. I'm 6 foot even.

2. I'm afraid of heights and I also suffer vertigo.

3.


----------



## SizzlininIN

10 things huh........well here goes:

1) I was the shortest girl in school till high school then I was probably the 3rd shortest........boy did I feel high and mighty then  .

2) I love to shock my kids with humor......especially when they're trapped in a vehicle with me.

3) I was the queen of my hometown in 1980.

4) I have a vivid imagination and can play out such drawn out scenerios in my mind.........I would of loved to of been an actress.

5) I wanted to take dance lessons desperetly as a child but we couldn't afford it.........but I can still shake my booty and my DH can attest to that  

6) I was pregnant 6 times but only 3 children lived past 3 months gestation.

7) If I could go back in time I'd love to either live in the 1920's....because of the gansters, clothing, and dancing.

8) I was named after a singer from the 1950's or 1960's(Teresa Brewer)....however, my name is spelt differently.

9) I am the youngest of 6 children

10) I would love to bullride.......okay not the actual live bull but a mechanical.


----------



## SierraCook

1. I am fascinated with geology and astronomy.

2. I take pictures of everything and haul my camera with me everywhere.

3. I like to collect pottery.

4. I love to read 30-40 books a year.

5. My favorite airplane is 1946 Grumman F8 Bearcat called Rare Bear. 







6. I go to the Reno National Championship Air Races every year. 

7. My favorite baseball teams are the Oakland A's and the Sacramento River Cats.

8. Lupines and Indian paintbrushes are my favorite wildflowers. 

9. My favorite tree is a red fir.






10. Watching thunderstorms is one of my favorite pastimes.


----------



## pdswife

1.  I've been 5 feet three inches tall FOREVER.. two years ago I went to the dr and he said I was 5 feet three inches and one quarter inch.  I went in for my physical last week and the dr. is insisting I'm 5 feet 4 inches now!!!!  I'm growing. YIPPPPPEEEEEE!!!

2. I was born in a small town called St. Helens Oregon

3.  I once had a puppy named Buttons and a kitten named Bows

4.  I used to tap dance ( once I was Miss September!! lol)

5.  I love my hubby ( ok, ya'll already knew that)

6.  I wanted to name my son Thadias but my family talked me out of it.

7.  I got my first pair of cowboy boots as a reward for not scratching my chicken pox.

8.  My first kiss was from Terry Lewis he was so cute!

9.  My son learned to ride a two wheel bike the first time he tried.  No training wheels.

and the 10th one is a secret that I can't tell..... ( really I can't think of anything else.


----------



## Piccolina

I've had such a nice time reading all of your lists, I hope that tons of people post their own, as it's such a treat to learn new things about my DC friends. Thanks for creating this thread lmw80 


1.) I am the oldest child of 3, and     also the oldest (first degree) grandchild and cousin on both sides.

    2.) The night that I was born there was a thunderstorm, and I have always loved thunderstorms to no end (I swear I can feel them coming in the air and my mood changes)

                                                   3.) I kissed my first love when I was 9, but I married my true love many years later (dif people)


                                                   4.) If I lived in the Renaissance I would have the “perfect” figure









                                                   5.) I once spent the summer working in a historical gold mining ghost town in BC, called Barkerville


                                                   6.) My mother is my biggest hero, and we are both survivors of domestic abuse


                                                   7.) I live in chronic pain (lol, that is not a euphemism for being married), but I don't let it control my whole life


     8.) I love “old school” snail mail and write lots of letters on paper every month


                                             9.) I secretly still wish that women wore long gowns and beautiful dresses, they were so gorgeous and elegant looking


                                                   10.) I used to live in the same town (and swim in the same lake) as the Ogopogo (a lake "monster" that is thought to be a lot like the Loch Ness Monster)


----------



## crewsk

Let's see here...

1) I'm 5' 5"

2) I played the flute in the marching band at my High School

3) I'm very insecure about my looks

4) I chew on my bottom lip when something is on my mind 

5) I have all the Holiday Barbies from 1988-1998

6) I collect cows for my kitchen

7) My favorite colors are red & black

8) I wanted to join the Air Force & be an Air Traffic Controler when I grew up

9) I have 9 nieces & nephews

10) My dream home is a farm with all the animals included


----------



## Home chef

Wow! What's the deal with short women and cooking?? Can you see over a pot of boiling water 

Here are my 10 things...

1. I'm 5' 14" tall
2. I get my hair cut every 7 days. Not just one hair but all of them on my head.
3. My favorite cooking style is contemporary Californian
4. When I retire I want to live on a large boat and sail back and forth from the Caribbean to Chicago and back every summer / winter
5. I love the snow
6. I can't stand to wear socks that even show the slightest of use
7. I own a party supply rental company
8. I was a volunteer fireman for 5 years in my home town
9. I don't like Oprah
10. I have a thing for short women Very, like, WOW! to me.


----------



## SizzlininIN

Piccolina said:
			
		

> 4.) If I lived in the Renaissance I would have the “perfect” figure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where on earth did you find this photo.....its gorgeous.  This is they style I'm doing my next bathroom in.  I already have 2 gorgeous prints.  I'd love to find a print of this one too.


----------



## Piccolina

SizzlininIN said:
			
		

> Piccolina said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.) If I lived in the Renaissance I would have the “perfect” figure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where on earth did you find this photo.....its gorgeous. This is they style I'm doing my next bathroom in. I already have 2 gorgeous prints. I'd love to find a print of this one too.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Sizzle, it's one of my own  No, you're not buying that, I don't blame you  It is a piece  called "Testa di Donna di Profilo" by Leonardo Di Vinci, I've always thought it was so gorgeous too.
Click to expand...


----------



## texasgirl

You are sure you want to ask this? okay, here goes....
1. I'm 5'3" .
2. My hubby, Michael is 5'2".
3. I am the youngest of 4 girls.
4. When I was little, I looked like Tabitha on Bewitched 
5. I had my kids at 16 and 18.
6. I am still married to my first husband of 20 years.
7. My 21st anniversary is February 23rd.
8. I am fascinated with storms.
9. I have 9 nieces and nephews and so far, have 16 great-nieces and nephews.
10. I can't wait to be a grandma As long as it's not before the next 5 years. Boys are only 18 and 20.

I'll give you a bad anal thing about me. I absolutely CANNOT sleep in an unmade bed I don't have time to make my bed in the morning since hubby is still in it, except the weekends. I make it right before we go to bed. Drives him nuts and he tries to mess it up, but, I just can't stand to lay down on wrinkled sheets or covers.
It's like scratching a chalkboard for some people.


----------



## Piccolina

Home chef said:
			
		

> Wow! What's the deal with short women and cooking?? Can you see over a pot of boiling water


  I think I'm about 5"2 (I like to joke that I'm 5"2 on my good days ), interesting thing to point out Home Chef, but given your #10 reason, I can see why you did!


----------



## crewsk

In the words of my SIL who is only 4' 5", "I'm not short, I'm just vertically challenged!"


----------



## SizzlininIN

Thanks for the inf. Picco!!  I'm off to Ebay now.........my DH will be so thrilled...LOL!


----------



## Piccolina

I spent a while thinking of my ten, and when I was done and had posted them, I thought it was a bit of a cathardic experience, especially since I am usually a very, very private and shy person  But I love you guys, and trust you, so I have no problem opening up and sharing with you all.


----------



## middie

okay here goes...

1. I'm 4'11". Not fat, but not thin. We'll just say I don't look like I weigh as much as I do.
2. Had a verry happy childhood until I was about 11, then it went to h**l
3. I'm really lazy and a procrastinator.
4. Suffer from depression, runs in the family.
5. The oldest of 3 girls. My other sisters are 27 and 8. Funny thing is my son is also 8. 5 months older than my little sister.
6. If Jerry Springer ever called me I'm not going to answer my phone lol
7. I am an animal/ nature lover.
8. I'm somewhat of a tomboy
9. I'm painfully shy.
10. Love love love to listen to the radio


----------



## urmaniac13

1. my personality is an epitome of being virgo, except that I am supposed to be obsessed with keeping everything neat and tidy.
2. I used to listen and sing to Jimmy Buffett tunes with my dad while growing up.
3. I love watching other people drive fast vehicles (MotoGP, Formula 1) but I detest driving myself.
4. I was a hopeless computer idiot until I met Cristiano
5. Cristiano and I initially met over ICQ
6. Andalucia and London are two places that occupy special spots in my heart.
7. Very often I feel that I wasn't really meant to be born on this planet.
8. My literary hero is Sidney Carton from the Tale of Two Cities
9. My taste for Classical Music comes from my interest for figure skating
10. I almost perfectly understand spoken Japanese

well there are more but... hey let's keep a few things mysterious


----------



## pdswife

Piccolina said:
			
		

> I spent a while thinking of my ten, and when I was done and had posted them, I thought it was a bit of a cathardic experience, especially since I am usually a very, very private and shy person  But I love you guys, and trust you, so I have no problem opening up and sharing with you all.



Ya  did good!


----------



## corazon

This is a great thread!  Lets see here:

_1. I started taking ballet at 3 and 22 years later am still dancing (although, I do modern dance now, not skinny enough for ballet...) I love it!_
_2. When the doctor delivered me he said "it's a boy "  I guess he was seeing things?_
_3. I married the first boy I kissed_
_4. I like to read my favorite books over and over_
_5. I love my son & husband more than anything in the world_
_6. Eat chocolate on a daily (if not hourly  ) basis_
_7. I'm happy for every day_
_8. I've always been shy _
_9. I won "best smile" award in high school_
_10. My first car was a 1967 Ford Falcon with a V8.  That car was awesome but got me into too much trouble_


----------



## cara

hmm... difficult...

1. I´m 174cm talls, have no idea how much that is in fts and ins.... 
2. I consider bacteria to be with a great potential, good and bad.
3. I loves Whales.. would like to do Whale watching again, or even swim with them..
4.My most love animal was my horse, Calypso. I sold him seven years ago.. 
5. As a teenager I wanted to marry a soldier.. *lol*
6. I love the baltic Sea and Great Britain. Could imagine to live at one of these places some times.
7. I´m a lazy person
8. We have two classic mercedes, one from 1965 and one from 1968
9. I would like to have a third one, but this special one is too expensive
10. I love farming and traktors and combines etc.


----------



## texasgirl

cara, 175 cm is 5' 9"


----------



## mudbug

Believe me, you really don't wanna know.............


----------



## Maidrite

You ask for it !
Maidrite is
1- 6' 1 1/2"
2- I was 537 pounds and now am a skinny 504 and melting as we speak !   
3- I am much faster than you might think .  
4- Some People think I look Younger than I really am which is 45 years old, also have been told I sound Young too. ask Alix  
5- I would love to write a Book or two, but First I must have some wits about me.  
6- I am the Youngest of 5 children in my Family.
7- I like Sierra Cook, also like old Prop Planes. Mine is the P-51 Mustang. They are fun to watch race. I Like all kinds of Hobbies, High Tec, I just love to Learn !
8- I am very passive and have a great deal of patience, But If you hurt someone I Love Run, and Run fast.  
9- When I say I care, its not Lip service, I mean it !  
10- I Love spending time with people, If Everyone around me is having a good time, so am I.


----------



## shannon in KS

hmmmmm....
1. Obviously, I am a proctastinator... (i saw this thread last night and chose to walk away swiftly- ha)
2. I am 5'2, 125 lbs, green eyes, reddish brown hair
3. I married my high school sweetheart, first man I ever dated
4. I divorced my high school sweetheart of 9 years (ouch)
5. I had a drug-free childbirth with a midwife
6. ????? ummm, my exercise of choice is kickboxing, then boxing
7. hmmmm... 
8. uncle? I give in....
8. (cont) ok ok.. I was all-american cheerleader/dance in 1993 Kansas State University 
9. I wanted to be a masseuse- maybe still do, but have to feel a "connection" with people, so a little too personal and attached for a profession
10. never finished college, couldn't decide a major- interested in EVERYTHING!

WHEEW!


----------



## dgail620

*10 things....*

1. I'm 5'5", the tallest person in my family. My dad was 5'3". My big sister is 4'11". 
2. I lived in Japan for 3 yrs back in '78. Oldest daughter, Sara, was born there. She left for Japan last March for a 1 yr contract to teach English to get to know the country she was born in. She is loving it. I miss her.
3. I have 3 kids, Oldest is Sara, 27, Denver, 24, and Charlotte, 22. Charlotte is moving from Savannah, GA to live with me again, temporarily. eeeks. 
4. I have 4 dogs, Lucy, Marcy, Frenchie, and Bailey. Bailey is my new addition, followed me home 2 months ago. They are all Chihuahuas, all rescues but Bailey. My tortoise shell kitty hates each and every one of them. 
5. My first car was a '65 Corvair convertible that my dad and I restored. It was beautiful. Now that he's gone, I treasure those memories of us working together on that car. 
6. I'm allergic to bandaid adhesive, stitches, and grass. 
7. I was a librarian for 8 yrs in a private school. I"m now a mortgage underwriter. 
8. I LOVE to sew as much as I love to cook. 
9. I watch sports incessantly. I listen exclusively to sports talk radio.
10. I collect Fire King dishes, percolators with glass tops, and vintage sewing notions.


----------



## Barbara L

1.  I’m 5’ 2” and “gulp” 205 pounds (down from 220).
2.  At age one month, I was given one hour to live.
3.  I made up my own alphabet in junior high, which my friend and I used to write notes to each other—we could write and read it almost as fast as regular writing (I still use it to write notes to myself—no one I know has ever figured it out).
4.  I love to sew and wouldn’t allow anyone to give my daughter dresses as she was growing up!  lol
5.  My best friend is the same age as my daughter (26).
6.  I love teeny-bopper movies and shows (as well as more adult fare!).
7.  I have always had a secret desire to act but have so far only done church plays.
8.  I love history, especially anything American and Australian, but pretty much *any* history.
9.  I have always wanted to go on a cruise.
10. For several years young people have come to me online for advice (I have developed very good relationships with some of them—a girl I met when she was 14 just turned 18, and we are very good friends—A heartsick 21 year old guy in Morocco, whose girlfriend had just died, started asking for advice, and now his younger brother comes to me for advice and calls me mom).  I love getting to know people and helping them out.  A year ago, many of us at church took an evaluation to find out what our spiritual gifts are—my top one is wisdom.  

Wow, this was fun.  It is kind of nice to kind of dig deeper into myself than I usually do on here (my life is an open book, so the main thing was to get me to limit this to 10!).
Oh, I have to add one more, so make this number 10 1/2!  I tried out for Jeopardy once, which was a lot of fun.  They say most of the players try out 5 times.  I would love to try again!
 Barbara


----------



## AllenOK

Ok, here's my list

10)  I'm 5' 7"
9)  One of my eyes is blue, the other is half blue and half green.
8)  I started school in Japan.  Many of my classmates were Japanese.  I remember talking with and to all my classmates.  I do not remember what language I was speaking.
7)  I have three children, twin boys almost 3 y.o., and a daughter who is 16 mo.
6)  I love history.
5)  I've been a coin collector since I was 16.
4)  I've been a computer/internet addict since '97.
3)  I'm one of those crazy nuts with a metal detector.  #'s 6 - 4 tie in with this.
2)  I can sew both by hand and machine.
1)  Not only can I sew, but I can do a couple different kinds of Native American Beadwork.


----------



## Sandyj

I've loved reading all about you _truly lovely_ folks. (now, just to figure out 10 things to say....)


----------



## Dove

1- I am a coal miners daughter from a tiny Colorado town.
2- My grandfather was one of Teddy Roosevelt's Rough riders.
3- I met my DH when I was 16 at Skateland in San Diego Ca.
4- We have two sons and two grandsons.
5- I have a beautiful Chihuahua named Dove who is 8 1/2 years old.
6-I love all animals and have had 35 dogs in my lifetime.
7-I am 5' 4 3/4" tall 
8- I was born with a blond forelock and the rest was brunette.
9- I am diabetic and love chocolate...
10- I love to talk to all my friends here on DC.

I think most of you know all of this by now ..repeating myself..

2-


----------



## Jikoni

1. I am 5ft 5
2.I was born in a little town which had about 5 main streets(my husband still laughs about it saying it must be really confusing for me in cities!)
3. I love poetry, reading and writing
4. I have two professions,(not counting motherhood!)one in the fashion industry and the other in the hotel industry.
5. I worked in Japan for a year.
6. I love dancing, and more dancing
7.My husband is Irish
8.I am working part-time in one of my professions
9. I hated cooking as a teen, only got to like it when I had to cook for friends in my flat.
10.I speak English, Swahili, Luo, French, Japanese


----------



## Vicious Vaness

1. I'm 5'8", 120 lbs, Chinese, born and lived in CA for my whole life.
2. I've been to all 50 states, parts of Mexico and Canada, China, Hong Kong, Thailand. I used to travel a lot, but I haven't taken a vacation in at least 3 years - I've been too busy 
3. I am the queen of clean. I love cleaning and organizing. I pretty much have OCD and I'm germaphobic. I'm also afraid of heights, but I'm ok if I'm strapped down to something (like when I'm on a roller coaster).
4. I can understand cantonese, but will only speak it when ordering food or if my life depended on it. 
5. I love cars and basically anything with a motor. I love playing with them, driving them, and sometimes just touching them. I just got my motorcycle license  
6. I am basically "one of the guys" among my friends; although to people that just meet me, I appear to be a girlie girl. 
7. I am really quiet when I want to be. I'm soft spoken and I don't like to repeat myself, so I'll talk when I have something to say. Although a lot of the things I say are pretty sarcastic, and some people would rather have me stay quiet than talk  I get annoyed really easily also. 
8. I am one of the shorter ones of the family, so when people say I'm tall, I don't see it. I don't think of myself as tall, but as normal height. I didn't grow until my sophomore year of high school, I was a little less than 5' then, and then grew another inch or so in college. 
9. I LOVE shopping but I can't shop with people, especially people who take too long shopping. When I shop, I get in, if I like something, I get it and go. My record is 4 malls in 2 hours (the malls were about 30 miles apart). When I shop, I'm like a girl on a mission; don't get in my way 
10. I love designer clothes. I will spend $200 on a jacket, jeans, or a handbag that fits me perfectly and looks great on me. But when it comes to everyday items, I'm frugal. Surprisingly I'm not a shoe person, I can't spend over $100 on shoes because I wouldn't wear it in fear that I'll get it dirty and because I usually just pick the shoes that are closest to the door. I am a handbag person; I have a huge collection of Kate Spade handbags. Even though I spend a lot on clothes, I have a plain jane type of style. Kind of like how Lorelai on the Gilmore Girls dresses.


----------



## buckytom

1. i am 6 feet, about 225 pounds.
2. i have blue eyes that color shift to aqua in certain light, like if i wear a green shirt.
3. i have always had pets (currently 5 cats and 2 parrots), and wanted to be a veterinarian when i was young.
4. the other job i'd always wanted when i was young was being a park ranger, or something like what sierra cook does.
5. i almost never feel cold.
6. i have a very good memory, especially for numbers. for instance, i know all of my credit card numbers, bank accounts, and drivers license number.
7. i can tell you what day of the week it was if you give me a date in history. (a great bar room trick).
8. i can talk my way in or out of, or spin almost anything. everyone says i should have been a lawyer or politician. it makes my wife crazy. 
9. i can't wait to teach my son everything i know.
10. i don't believe that god is a seperate being, but the sum of all of our life forces put together. when we're born, it's like a precipitation of a mixture of life forces. when we die, we go back into the mix. (that's why some people remember previous lives. also the reason to be good to each other. all of us are equal in all ways, and eventually become one with each other again).


----------



## Sandyj

1. I'm 5'6" 145 lbs, blonde with grey/green eyes
2. My whole family is from "somewhere else" - parents born in South Africa, sister born in Zambia, me in northern Manitoba (Thompson) Canada - grew up in Canada and all over the USA (as a kid we always seemed to have an apartment in Michigan) and South Africa (13 schools!). At one point we all had different passports - my dad became a US citizen in '76, mom stayed South African, my sister had Zambian citizenship, and I've held on to my Canadian passport. So I guess I love hearth home and family more than anything else, just want to put down roots and stay put. I hate moving. 
3. My husband, Neil (born in Zimbabwe) and I have three - no four daughters, Jessica (17), Roseanne (19) & Caroline (21) all born in South Africa. Shelby (5) our golden retreiver was born in New Jersey.
4. I love to sing, and used to sing in a dance band in South Africa (The Tomboys) and before that in a no name band in a slightly sleazy bar called the Rose & Shamrock (but we packed the place out on Fridays and Saturday nights!). Now I sing in a not so good, but very well intentioned Episcopal church choir.
5. For more than 20 years I've worked on/with computers - as a programmer, an analyst, systems analyst, writer of technical documents, you name it. When I started, we used punch cards. Now I'm mainly a "developer" using (Oracle PL/SQL / Unix & all that) and other bits and pieces. In truth I'm just a general dogsbody, grateful to be working! Decided that I don't actually really like electronic gadgets after all.
6. I'm slowly building up my knowledge of wines.
7. I love to cook, but that wasn't always so. I once tried to feed 15 people for New Year's day - main dish being a 3 lb chicken. Was mad at my mom for pointing out that it probably wouldn't be enough.
8. Cape Town is my favourite city in the whole world, next after that, New York.
9. Probably due to all those years of moving, I read a lot - it saved me from being really lonely as a kid. If there's nothing around & I'm desperate I'll even read labels, wrappers.
10. I chew pencils.

8.


----------



## Chopstix

1.  I'm 5' 5" if I remember not to slouch.
2.  Am a 2nd-generation Chinese, born and raised in the Philippines
3.  Grew up tri-lingual: English, Tagalog, Chinese.  My French is intermediate.  And am now learning Thai.  
4.  I only started cooking and baking three years ago after taking up a 6- month crash course for chefs.  Never touched the oven before then.
5.  I've seen the Godfather 20 times. 
6.  I'm a Francophile -- love everything French (history, language, food).  I spent a month of immersion in France.  I'll be back for longer. 
7.  I've literally touched a cloud and seen a rainbow in full circle.  My husband is a sport pilot and flies a Cessna.  I was his first passenger.  People said I was very brave but I assured them it wasn't that
8.  I've travelled to most of Asia.  Been a frequent visitor to North America. 
9.  I still harbor my childhood secret desire to be a lounge singer. 
10.  My most unforgettable meal was dinner with DH at Taillevant (the famous 3-star Michelin rated restaurant in Paris).  The food and the service were absolute perfection.  To think that we went in with very high expectations. (The prices were out of this world too! But it's definitely worth doing at least once in your life.)


----------



## BlueCat

1. I just regained the ability to talk in a normal voice recently after having a paralyzed vocal chord for over 6 months (since March 10th).
2. I work for the Department of Energy.
3. I am 100% of Transylvanian descent.
4. I have a quirk about pictures being straight and level - I have several levels that I use to assure this.
5. My little Min Pin, Grommit, is the first dog I ever owned.
6. I love to go to the opera.
7. I'm a pretty decent pool player.
8. I love old comedians, particularly the Marx Brothers.
9. I have no sisters.
10. I came very close to dying of septic shock in February 2005.

BC


----------



## Corinne

1. My beloved only child died on March 12, 2004. He was only 23 years old. Shane fell from a balcony at his apartment complex & hit his head. He was found the next morning.
2. My most prized possession is a handbeaded necklace that my 16 year old cousin gave me. There are letter blocks that spell out "Shane's Mom" surrounded by blue beads.
3. Cooking is my passion. Shane & I shared the passion. It's what I do when I am not working or sleeping. I love to feed people more than anything else.
4. I am between 5'8" & 5'9". My husband (Seth) is between 6'9' & 6'10"
5. I am 48. Seth is 33. This is my 3rd & final marriage. We married in 1997.
6. I am "retiring" from breeding & showing Birman cats. Besides our cats, we have 4 large parrots.
7. I have a huge collection of cookbooks - between 300 & 400 is my best guess.
8. I was born & raised in the heart of Lancaster County, PA. I have lived in CT for the past 9 years & I hate New England. I came up here for Seth.
9. For my last meal, I would ask for a white pizza with tomatoes from Olympic Pizza in Norwich, CT. & medium hot wings from Hooters, with celery & blue cheese.
10. Besides cooking I love to read fiction & take naps! I prefer mysteries & comedic mysteries are my very favorite. Janet Evanovich is a favorite author of mine.


----------



## cartwheelmac

Grace: 1. I love to read
2.I play the piano
3.I am 5"7' (and about 100 lbs)
4.I have 5 cousins
5.I am in 4-H
6.My favorite food is pizza
7.My favorite holiday is Passover
8.I have red hair
9.I like to put my hair in pigtail braids
10.And I am NOT hygiene, make-up or boy-crazy (as opposed to the other girls at 4-H camp).

Grace


----------



## cartwheelmac

1. I am taller than Jeff Gordon
2. I am a brunette
3. I am not make-up crazy, boyfriend-crazy or hygiene-crazy (I am getting bad! It has been a week since I showered)
4. I like to write, read and talk
5. I hate math
6. I like spinach, squash and zucchini
7. We have 2 cats and 8 fish
8. I have 5 penpals
9. I play the recorder, and piano.
10. I like cars!

Cameron


----------



## TXguy

1. I'm taller than Jeff Gordon, and I don't like him.
2. I _do_ like Carl Edwards. And all of the Roush Racing teams. 
3. I take care of 30+ Rabbits for some friends occasionally.
4. I like to ride bicycles.
5. I'm taking a Physics class with a friend of mine. The math is not hard, it's hard remembering which equation goes where .
6. I can pretty much dance the sweet moves out of 'Napoleon Dynamite'.  
7. Even though I'm 17 years young, I don't have a driver's license yet. 
8. I like to read Tom Clancy.
9. My favorite Movies are: 20,000 Leagues Under the Sea, and The Hunt For Red October.
10. I *love* cars. Especially the Mclaren F1, Saleen S7 Twin Turbo, and the Ford GT.


----------



## KAYLINDA

This is harder than it looks!

1.  I use to always watch my weight...(weighed 100 pounds after my third son)....but now....I'm 5'3"...and hit 168.  Funny...it doesn't really bother me that much....and to think of all the good meals I use to miss!
2.  For 10 years I was an office manager for an elite business man's type dinner club.  
3.  For 24 years I was a singer....starting out when I was in my 20's with my own country band "Kaylinda and Company"...and ending doing solo performances...all in local clubs between Oklahoma..Wichita...and here. Supported 3 sons at it...so wasn't too bad. 
4.  I had my first son when I was 15...another at 18...and the last not until I was 28!
5.  Our restaurant is open 7 days a week...so I get plenty of time to cook.
6.  This is my favorite forum because everyone is so nice to everyone else.
7.  We live above our restaurant...so we never actually have to "go to work"...we're just always here.
8.  I use to be a clothes fanatic...now I wear the same thing 7 days a week. (well...not the same thing...I have several outfits that all look the same)...black shoes...black hose...black shorts...black shirt...black ballerina type slippers...(maybe I'm in mourning and don't know it....lol).  Have to wear the slippers 'cause I have bad feet.
9.  All my life I dyed my hair black...and 3 years ago decided to go natural...now I'm grey/blonde.
10. Though I used to be an entertainer...I hate crowds.  It was ok when I was up in "front" of them...but I don't like to be "within" them.
5.


----------



## creative

1. I'm a dextrocardia (my heart points towards the right side).
2. I adore the innocence of young children.
3. I am half Italian.
4. People turn to me with their emotional problems.
5. I am claircognizant (have the psychic ability to "read" people on first meeting them, e.g. get bombarded with data about them).
6. I enjoy upcycling (recycling stuff - mostly by changing its use/adaptation)
7. I have lost my sense of smell.
8. I am a semi recluse (by choice) although I have good social skills.
9. I have an explosive, infectious laugh!
10. I am spiritually focused.


----------



## LizStreithorst

I have 8 dogs.
I wish that I could drink less and eat more.
I have a "free range" horse who will walk into the house if I'm late feeding.
I can grow nothing except for Iris, Daffodil, Iris and garlic because the horse eats everything else.
I am dyslexic.
I had a good husband once, but he died.
I'm a pinko liberal and I everyone around me is a tea party conservative

That's not 10 but the question is very personal.


----------



## rodentraiser

Oh, heck, let's see. You all know I play with my dollhouses so....

I am an amateur astronomer

I have synesthesia 

I used to raise and show mice.

I have a weird interest in viruses and epidemics.

I have a (very) basic working and understanding of French, German, Spanish, and Russian.

I made up my own number system that doesn't have a zero.

I marched in a Doberman Drill Team with my dog.

I love houses of all styles.

I used to help my friend work her horses for endurance (she won the World Champion  Endurance Race three times).

I used to raise, breed, and show my model horses.


----------



## Addie

1.   The tallest I have ever been was 4'9¾". I am presently 4'6" after having 
      shrunk another inch this past year.
2.   I have been married twice and both husbands are now dead. 
3.   My first husband was a professional chef, my second one was a commercial
      fisherman. 
4.   I did have five children, two daughter, three sons, four left.
5.   I have 17 grand and great grandchildren.
6.   I am Native American and English. My people were here to greet my
      people.
7.   The happiest time of my childhood was living on a farm.
8.   I love doing needlework, and reading.
9.   I also really enjoy cooking for my family.
10. I love the ballet, classical music and have always wanted to do volunteer
      work for the Boston Ballet Company.


----------



## Kayelle

Interesting you bring back this post from 2005 Creative. Maybe it's a good idea with new members though. With the exception of Cara and Bucky Tom, I've never heard of any of these people from 2005.
I've been here a long time and I've shared about as much as I want people to know about me. Having said that, some of us are basically private people anywhere on the internet.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Thanks for dusting this thread off, *creative*. It's been interesting and fun.

*Addie*, love the "my people were here to greet my people" line!


Let's see how much silly stuff I can remember:

1) I was born in a mansion. No, I was not delivered by any of the Sheppard family members. A cloud of "Canadian Soldiers" (mayflies) followed my Mom in through the ER door, much to the nurses' chagrin.

2) A friend once told me I was a SLIder. Street lights blink out as I get near to them, traffic signals will change when I point, and the TV in the kitchen insists on turning back on once I get to the living room and sit in my chair.  Just so long as I never electrocute myself, I'm not worried.

3) I was a Girl Scout leader for two years, a Troop Organizer for one. I still thought the leader I had when I was young was way cooler than I ever was.

4) I used to cantor in church. Then my voice went south and I quit.

5) My most famous friend is a member of Actors Equity Association. She performed the part of "Christine" when "Phantom of the Opera" had its 10,000 performance  on Broadway.

6) When our son and I visited Arizona State University before he attended there, we spent some time touring the state. Just in case he selected another college. We did a short hike down to the first rest house along Bright Angel Trail in the Grand Canyon. The sign said to allow twice as long to hike back out as it took you to hike down. We made it to the rest house in 45 minutes; wanting to take no more than 2 1/2 hours, we hiked back out in spite of him wanting to go further. I guess I was in good shape - it took only 1 hour to hike back out. Seventeen years later and I'm still hearing it from our son! 

7) I used to snow ski. That ship sailed a long time ago...

8) Our daughter swore our last house had a ghost in the basement. I don't know about that, but it sure creeped me out when I came up the stairs at night, even though we had a light in the basement. 

9) My 10th birthday "gift" was measles.  Thanks a lot, Elaine...

10) When I was a kid, I used to hang a basket outside my bedroom window in cool weather so I could have a couple cans of pop at the ready. That stopped the day the neighbor asked my Mom "why is there a basket hanging from your daughter's window?"


----------



## creative

*Cooking Goddess* -Thanks  for appreciating me renewing this thread.  





 
Yes, I _too_ find it interesting and fun! 





 I would like to know more about current members who might also enjoy the opportunity to share here - as can be seen, it needn't be too revealing.  Thanks for those already doing so.


----------



## Steve Kroll

Sure, I'll play...

1. I was once with a band that were the first performers to ever play at the MGM Grand in Las Vegas when it opened in 1993. Barbra Streisand was the second. It was her first live performance in over 20 years.

2. The same band performed as an opening act for the Beach Boys at the Las Vegas Hilton on New Years Eve of 1993. At that time, John Stamos (of television's "Full House") was their drummer. I remember at the time thinking that was weird.

3. One more Las Vegas tidbit. I performed at Don Rickles 65th birthday party. I was surprised to find that he's actually a very nice man, and nothing like the persona he uses in his stage act.

4. I used to work for a computer rental company that supplied equipment for several Hollywood movies, including "Casino," "Showgirls," and "Star Trek: Generations." On a related note, it's surprising what Hollywood people leave on their rental computers when they are turned back in. I've run across everything from scripts to celebrity contact info, and even emails that could potentially be embarrassing for the authors if they were ever made public. As part of this job, I once sat in a room with Robert DeNiro, Martin Scorcese, Joe Pesce, and Sharon Stone and fixed a broken laptop computer while they went over script changes. Talk about feeling like a fly on the wall.

5. I've never once eaten at a KFC. Mostly likely this is due to the fact I can't stand fried chicken.

6. I'm ambidextrous and can perform many tasks equally well with either hand, although I favor certain hands for certain tasks. For example, I usually write left-handed and eat right-handed.

7. In 40 years of driving, I've never once had a traffic ticket. I've been pulled over by police a couple of times, but it never resulted in a citation.

8. I've visited all 48 contiguous US states, but have never been to Hawaii or Alaska.

9. I was once referred to as a "sickly child." I came down with pneumonia 13 times during my childhood, and was sick enough to be hospitalized by it on four occasions. Strangely enough, I've never had pneumonia as an adult.

10. Many of you already know this because I've posted it here, but I'm an avid home winemaker, educator, and wine judge in my spare time. Up until last year I served as the president of a Minnesota-based hobby winemaking club with over 100 members. We're the oldest such club in the country, dating back to 1971.


----------



## Janet H

I have never been to a hairdresser or barber - I cut my own
I dislike truffles - they remind me vaguely of used feet flavor
I am a grammar snob (still mourning the death of the ly adverb) but can't type my way out of a paper bug bag.
Micro fiber towels make my skin crawl - it's a tactile thing....
When I was in HS, I was bitten by a copperhead when I sat on it... in the rest room.
Cheese souffle, french bread and a salad is my favorite meal and I buy 'extra eggs' on the sly just so that there will be a regular excuse to have this meal.  Love, love love hearing my DH say.. _look all those eggs in the fridge, we need to use them up. _
My feet are larger than 'normal'. 
Bucket list items still to attend to: get a manicure - just once, ride a Clydesdale, shop in the size 8 section.
I'm cheap... erm... frugal (see number 1) 
Linen slut here... I love nice linens. Crisp, folded and stacked nicely, scented with lavender.


----------



## Andy M.

I'm a pretty private person but I can share the following:

1. I am both OCD and ADD.  So everything has to be perfect, but not for long.

2. In 2003 I had a heart attack and it took two people and a defibrillator to bring me back.  Since that time, I've been in good health and enjoyed the birth and growth of my grandson.  He's 9 YO now.  Glad I didn't miss that.

3. People who know about my interest in food and cooking sometimes describe me as a "gourmet cook".  That annoys me because I don't consider myself to be one.  I don't cook gourmet dishes often.

4. I divorced in 1992 and it took me almost seven years to find a wonderful woman to share the rest of my life. I'm a lucky guy.

5. Other than cooking, I enjoy baseball, football and cars.  If I hit the lottery, the first car I buy will be a Ferrari.

6. I worked in corporate accounting and still am addicted to keeping track of things with numbers.  I have spreadsheets for everything.

7. I'm the Treasurer for the condo board of trustees where I live.  I've been able to improve the association's financial health over the past 16 years so that we have never had a special assessment for the residents.

8. SO and I travel to Aruba every year to our timeshare.  It's a great opportunity for us to unwind (from doing nothing) and enjoy some great restaurants.

9. I have never eaten quiche, quinoa or kale and don't plan to.  I HATE cauliflower and rhubarb.

10. I can be pedantic at times and have to resist correcting mistakes.  I'm grateful others resist correcting mine.


----------



## Addie

CG, I once told a judge that while complaining about the injustices my people have suffered over the years. And "this" was just another one thrown at me. It gave him food for thought and I won my case in small claims court. When citing his ruling, he quoted me.


----------



## creative

Andy M. - that comment about OCD and ADD is also a great one liner! 

I am enjoying the contributions here.


----------



## Addie

Andy, regarding your #2. So are we. I for one have really enjoyed the love and attention you shower on that boy. He is one lucky kid. Cheryl is another one who gets to spend some real quality time with Her grandson. 

Out of 17 grand and great grand kids, only two live near me. I have missed watching all the rest of them grow up. My oldest great granddaughter is already in college. And Heaven forbid, old enough now to make me a great, great grandmother. I will probably miss out on that also.


----------



## Andy M.

So's family is younger overall than mine.  Such that she's already a great grandmother.  

Sadly, we only get to see her family once or twice a year.


----------



## rodentraiser

Cooking Goddess said:


> *Addie*, love the "my people were here to greet my people" line!



I love it, too!


----------



## Addie

rodentraiser said:


> I love it, too!



Thank you. Squanto and his tribe did try to help the people, but Miles Standish and William Bradford just didn't trust him. So they ended up having a really rough winter, while my folks survived just fine. Don't look a gift Native American in the mouth.


----------



## Cheryl J

I've enjoyed reading through these, but this one from Andy wins. 
*1. I am both OCD and ADD. So everything has to be perfect, but not for long. 
*
I might try to join in, if I can think of 10 things.  I'm pretty boring.


----------



## SherryCarl

Here is my list ....

1. My Husband and I are both turning 50 this year.
2. I love cats.
3. I cook but I enjoy going out to dinner too.
4. I love watching the birds on the bird feeder.
5. I am working on my biggest cross stitch ever. 30 x 36 inches.
6. The Andy Griffith Show is my favorite of all time.
7. I am a sucker for a good western.
8. I love the rain.
9. I could eat pizza every day.
10. I am a happy homemaker.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Here goes:

1. I was on the Champion 4-H Junior Judging Team for Baking, when I was in my teens.

2. I have been on local TV (Rocky Mountain area) 4 times.

3. I chose the Blues tune and wrote the lyrics for an Ace Hardware ad in Missoula, MT.

4. I have had Chicken Pox 5 times and Shingles twice, I have no immunity to the virus.

5. Shrek was a guy I had a dance with in the bar one night. He was/is a stupid dancer.  A year later we "formally" met and I knew during our first dance together he was the idjit from the year before.

6. My Mother worked for Shrek's Mother before we (Shrek and I) ever met.  My Mom and Mother-in-Law were friends.

7. I eat canned corned beef straight out of the can.

8. I never wear shoes and socks if I can help it.

9. I shampoo my hair once a week, the other days I use coconut oil on a comb.

10. I can wander the mall for 8 hours with a $20 bill and leave the mall with $15, love to window shop!


----------



## CatPat

Oh!

1.I'm 5'2''

2. I do think love is measured of the heart's depth, not by feet or kilometers.

3. Love which is given is measured of the heart, and of this forum the heart of this is so much of as digging of a well and wanting to find water but striiking of gold, yes?

4. Love does not have any conditions for one cannot love with conditions.

5. Love stays of the heart in which one who has lost a precious person.

6. Love means to be strong. To carry of the love one has, yes? And to go forth, to strive, to help, to stay, to be, to be true.

7. Love means to fart and laugh of it.

8. And life is it all. We must love, laugh, cry, and just be as we are, yes?

We must laugh and cry but we must remember, life is wonderful and life is a gift.

With love,
~Cat


----------



## Addie

Gee Princess, when I tell folks that all my kids had chicken pox twice, they think I am lying. "Once you get one of those childhood diseases, you can't get it again." I have lost count of the number of times I have heard that. I am trying to convince Spike to get the shot to make getting a case of shingle less severe. All the other kids have gotten theirs. Poo, because he is in the medical field and knows. Barbara because she got the shot when she had cancer. And Pirate got his as part of his complete physical.

I never had any of the childhood diseases. When I told my doctor this, the next thing I know the nurse comes in with a tray that has more than one needle. DPT booster, chicken pox shot, measles shot, and the pneumonia shot. So I am all set with shots thank you. Next time I will keep my mouth shut.


----------



## creative

CatPat said:


> Oh!
> 
> 1.I'm 5'2''
> 
> 2. I do think love is measured of the heart's depth, not by feet or kilometers.
> 
> 3. Love which is given is measured of the heart, and of this forum the heart of this is so much of as digging of a well and wanting to find water but striiking of gold, yes?
> 
> 4. Love does not have any conditions for one cannot love with conditions.
> 
> 5. Love stays of the heart in which one who has lost a precious person.
> 
> 6. Love means to be strong. To carry of the love one has, yes? And to go forth, to strive, to help, to stay, to be, to be true.
> 
> 7. Love means to fart and laugh of it.
> 
> 8. And life is it all. We must love, laugh, cry, and just be as we are, yes?
> 
> We must laugh and cry but we must remember, life is wonderful and life is a gift.
> 
> With love,
> ~Cat


Well, the first one was directly about yourself (e.g. your life) ....the rest is about your beliefs - some of which could fit well into a hippy's philosophy!  I used to be a hippy! 






As to 4. unconditional love...I have yet to see that anywhere, i.e. loving someone no matter what they do to you (like various kinds of abuse).  I guess the love that parents have for their children must rank close to this though.

Er...not sure about no. 7 either. Unless you mean generally, like loving someone despite their faults - yes, I get that.


----------

